# [RISOLTO] dopo l'aggiornamento gnome non termina la sessione

## uoslagelo

ciao ragazzi, per fortuna non ho grossi problemi con la mia gentoo, ma quando li ho sono parecchio fastidiosi.

Ho aggiornato gnome alle 2.26, ma da quel momento non termina più la sessione se tento di riavviare o arrestare il sistema: chiude le finestre, ma poi non va più avanti. Se invece termino soltanto la sessione da Sistema-> termina sessione non ho problemi e posso tranquillamente arrestare/riavviare il sistema da gdm. Ho pensato ad un problema di configurazione utente, ma anche creando un utente nuovo ho lo stesso problema.

Ho provato a "smanettare" tra gli /etc ma non ho risolto niente...uffLast edited by uoslagelo on Sat Oct 24, 2009 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Capita sistematicamente ad ogni aggiornamento di gnome, fino a che ricompilando il pacchetto giusto tutto riprende a funzionare. Non so dirti quale sia la causa, però, prova a ricompilare gnome-session e dintorni.

----------

## ago

non so se ho afferrato a pieno il tuo problema ma a sistema avviato puoi lanciare da root

```
console-kit-daemon
```

? poi prova a spegnere

----------

## uoslagelo

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> non so se ho afferrato a pieno il tuo problema ma a sistema avviato puoi lanciare da root
> 
> ```
> console-kit-daemon
> ```
> ...

 

hai fatto bingo!!! grazie. Hai avuto anche tu questo problema?

----------

## ago

sisi ora ti resta che dare (se non l'hai già fatto)

```
rc-update add consolekit default
```

in modo da avviarlo e non avere piu nessun problema

----------

## uoslagelo

lo avevo messo in boot, ma va bene lo stesso  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  grazie mille

----------

